# Anyone know anything about vocal range?



## Maddiegirl (Sep 21, 2011)

So i tried my range out on my keyboard, and though i sing more comfortably from Middle C upwards this was the range i got.
G middle Middle C
E below High A.
I've never had a singing lesson but was hoping to learn classical later on.
Is this a decent range?
And what type of singing am i as in alto, mezzo, soprano?


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

Definitely a decent range. Conventional wisdom says that, before you have had serious voice training, it's nearly pointless to try to evaluate the type of voice you have. There's much more to it than the range--the color of the voice, which part of the range is most flexible, most powerful, etc.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Maddiegirl said:


> So i tried my range out on my keyboard, and though i sing more comfortably from Middle C upwards this was the range i got.
> G middle Middle C
> E below High A.
> I've never had a singing lesson but was hoping to learn classical later on.
> ...


Go to the Index thread, and click on Opera Terms. You'll find the full explanation of ranges there, including diagrams of piano keyboards with the various ranges in relationship to middle C.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Since you are just starting out I don't feel I can accurately tell you what you are, besides your voice could change quite a lot over the course of your training. A singing teacher would be much more helpful. Yes, the range can tell you if you're a soprano, mezzo, or alto, but it will take more time to find out your specific fach within your range. Fach depends a bit more on the size, weight, and color of the voice. Sorry I'm droning on but I just find this stuff really interesting.

Anyway, I'm just starting out too! I hope you find a great teacher, best of luck!


----------



## Maddiegirl (Sep 21, 2011)

okay, i was just wondering but thanks for your help!


----------

